# Omer Sucker Camps (pics 4/1/08)



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

This "Sucker Camp" was setup on the bank of the Rifle River just South of the US-23 bridge. Notice the long pole towards the bottom of the picture used for raising and lowering the sucker net.










The camps on the North side of the bridge were a little more rustic looking and reminded me of something you'd along the bayous of the South.










I didn't notice this until I got home, but thought it was too cool not to post. Look at the house in the back, it has wheels to make it portable.










If you've ever been accused of bringing too much stuff with you on your fishing trips, check out this camp. Not only did they bring along a pole and a sucker net, but they also brought their own shelter, docks, platform and sucker box. 










By the looks of the lumber used for this camp, someone finished their winter project just in time.  



















Good luck guys!!!


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

:tdo12::tdo12::tdo12::tdo12::tdo12:


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Cool pics man, Ive never experienced sucker fishing like that before but im sure it would be fun!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

you can rent out those nets. My dad used to take me every year when I was younger. What a riot! You should see the size of some of the walleye thet are netted every night. You have to put the net immediately back in the water even if suckers are mixed in with a walleye. The DNR keeps a close eye on things but what a blast it is!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I've driven by the Rifle about hundred times during the sucker run but never stopped. I hear it's quite a party too!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I caught the biggest walleye I've ever seen in person on the Rifle sucker fishing. I'm not sure how big it was, but I've caught a 30-1/4" fish, and this one was longer, and had CRAZY girth to it.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Interesting Pictures. I had no idea you could net fish in Michigan. It would be worth the time to just come out and watch.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

2PawsRiver said:


> Interesting Pictures. I had no idea you could net fish in Michigan. It would be worth the time to just come out and watch.


Good times up there. 9'x9' is the net reg. for dipping from April 1rst on. It gets pretty good at the sucker bar(thats what I call it..) in the evening to.  The bar will even deliver pizza to ya down at the river, just make sure to give them a code word, or the first cash may get it before you do.:lol: Always stop by there on way back from steelheading to watch the fun.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Sweet pics!!!!! Lets go this weekend!!!!


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

hey i know whose camp that is!!! its right next to ours on the south end pic, Ive seen that net for a few years now, If you look close I think I can see our dock farther back in the picture... I can not wait to get up there on friday... A little su su su suckerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I used to go every year . There was a guy named les whos place was right on the river and we would go for the weekend and just have a blast . Catch hundreds of suckers and get so drunk that you could barely think . Some of the most fun I have ever had . Unfortunatly I dont go anymore due to my a-hole x stepfather ,but would definitly love to get back into it .


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

How late does the sucker fishing usually go until in the Rifle River? In Traverse City, I usually don't catch them beyond the 2nd week in May.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

I was just up there today...There were no nets in the water at all right now!
between me and my 2 buddies, in about 6-7 hours, we caught 12 and had to throw 3 back due to them being snagged....the only place we could catch them was in a small spot of calm water that we found....
They aren't there quite yet, but they will be pretty soon...
The water does need to go down BIG TIME because it is moving very very fast...:yikes:


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

duckbuster808 said:


> I was just up there today...There were no nets in the water at all right now!
> between me and my 2 buddies, in about 6-7 hours, we caught 12 and had to throw 3 back due to them being snagged....the only place we could catch them was in a small spot of calm water that we found....
> They aren't there quite yet, but they will be pretty soon...
> The water does need to go down BIG TIME because it is moving very very fast...:yikes:


Most nets only run at night.. so people do not have their trebles get caught in the net... not a good situation.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

That is a hoot. If a person hasn't experienced the sucker camps up there, they can't appreciate them. That whole scene in Omer really is a lot of fun!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

The important thing to remember to is that there's a run of steel before the suckers, and another after. Just get farther up from Omer.


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

Ralph Smith said:


> The important thing to remember to is that there's a run of steel before the suckers, and another after. Just get farther up from Omer.


how far do you think they go? my buddy has a lot way up the river by riverview campground. just wonder if the suckers or steel are up that far yet


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

COHO said:


> how far do you think they go? my buddy has a lot way up the river by riverview campground. just wonder if the suckers or steel are up that far yet


can't post specifics, pm sent.


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah I was up on my property just outside of Omer last weekend lookin for turkeys and hunting Coyote's.... There was a good amount of people down on the river considering how cold it was and that there was still ice on the river just 10 days before. Was a decent amount of snow still in the woods and they have had rain there twice this week. I think the river will still be jammin this weekend.......


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

:Welcome: what a blast so many memory from up there my kids i'm sure too lol
you most go a less once in your life most of the people are great one big party , most of the guys would let my boys run there nets and just bs drink beer with me & anyone that walks by :lol
plus we did run are own nets when i was a little tyke uncles and family


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Any reports coming out of the area as to whether or not the suckers are on the move yet...
I will be heading up there again tomorrow but was wondering what to expect...
You can PM if you don't want to post it on the forums....thanks.


----------



## fur and feathers jr. (May 3, 2007)

autumnlovr said:


> I've driven by the Rifle about hundred times during the sucker run but never stopped. I hear it's quite a party too!


 
I was up there today its just a bunch of drunks with fishing poles and campers! :lol: They are not that far up the river we only caught 3 all day i just got back.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

how's the water levels????


----------



## acourtwdw2 (Apr 4, 2008)

Just got back. They're in the river but just not biting. Fished the last 3 days tried worm, sponge with anise, spawn eggs in 4 diff colors. setting on the bottom and floating with a bobber. Got 1 bite! The guys with the nets were getting them. The river was moving fast and was really dirty(limbs, leaves and junk) Still had a great time. We avoided downtown and every bridge we came to was elbow to elbow.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Think it will be good next weekend or do you think they'll be gone by then????


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

today was the best bite of the weekend, they are just starting to get to omer in numbers....

but man it was a great weekend!!!


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Omer is a great place to take a youngster to catch fish. Just as long as the yahoos dont get out of control. Ive seen things get pretty ugly down there. If those banks could talk.


----------

